# OLD CFB GRIESBACH



## kingrheal (30 Dec 2007)

I am presently publishing a photo-blog pertaining to the days when the military had a base at Griesbach, Edmonton, Ab.
Griesbach was the army base whereas Lancaster Park (Namao) was the air force part of CFB Edmonton.
I was posted to Griesbach in the mid 1990's myself.
As some of you here may know, CFB Griesbach was transfered over to Canada Lands Corporation for a huge residential development covering the entirety (620 acres+) of the old base. Very quickly the old infrastructure (i.e. original roads, buildings, CABC, CFPMD, barracks, PMQ's, the DB, the curling club, etc) are being demolished since 2000 to make place to new roads and homes.
The problem with CFB Griesbach being demolished is that absolutely nothing can be found on the internet about its history. Nothing is documented.

The reason for such a weblog is to preserve and archive its military heritage that is presently lacking. 

Therefore, I am looking for any pictures depicting activities, people, units, The Airborne Regiment's (CAR) early days there, the PMQ areas, etc. since ithe 1950's.
Anyone who may help develop my blog by sharing pictures or anecdotes I would definitely appreciate.
You will be given full credits for your contribution. Simply send me your photos as an e-mail attachment along with a description, date, tale, your name, etc. to me:
kingrheal@gmail.com
Visit my blog at: http://cfbgriesbach.blogspot.com/

Thank you!


----------

